# He (pick a name) Can't Swim



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

All of the European leaders were invited to meet with the Pope and have lunch at the Pope's private estate on Largo Maggiore in northern Italy. As they sat together and enjoyed the wonderful Italian cuisine and spectacular view of the north Italian Alps, a gust of wind caught the Pontiffs cap and blew it into the lake.

Borris Johnson quickly got up, walked across the surface of the water, reached down and picked up the cap and returned it to the Pope. Needless to say everyone was shocked and amazed that Boris Johnson had just walked on water. But Boris just smiled and encouraged everyone to just enjoy their lunch.

The next day, every major news media outlet carried the same story - "Boris Johnson Can't Swim!"


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------

